# Kontiki review



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I have added a review of "much beloved" and it is available here.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MReviews&op=show&rid=75

Rusky n Ozzer


----------

